# bsdpan portupgrade failures after move to svn



## js0000 (Dec 5, 2012)

hi

portupdate keeps failing on me after moving to svn. it could be a completely different issue.
here is the message i get:


```
** No origin recorded: bsdpan-Local-Works-Fine-0.10_1
** Specify one with -o option, or run 'pkgdb -F' to interactively fix it.
/usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/pkgtools/pkgtools.rb:964:in `initialize': ArgumentError (ArgumentError)
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:1060:in `new'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:1060:in `do_upgrade'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:855:in `main'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:850:in `each'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:850:in `main'
        from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:791:in `initialize'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:237:in `new'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:237:in `main'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:2371
```

and then when i run 'pkgdb -F' i get this:

```
Missing origin: bsdpan-Local-Works-Fine-0.10_1
Skip this for now? [yes] no
Guessing... no idea.
Not in due form <category/portname>: 
New origin? (? to help): ?
[Enter] to skip, [Ctrl]+[D] to unregister or deinstall,
[.][Enter] to abort, [Tab] to complete
```
so, i'm not quite sure how to fix this, even if i can use all the tools.

i've looked around for docs, but have come up blank. if anyone can help or point me to a document that can help me it would be great- thx!


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 5, 2012)

"Missing origin" means it does not exist in the ports tree any more.  Use pkg_delete(1) to delete it.  If other ports depend on it, they will have to be rebuilt or deleted.


----------



## js0000 (Dec 5, 2012)

hey

thx! that was it [but you knew that already] ...


----------

